# Profit!!!!?????



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Just trying to make the point that some folks look at the profit from a % of the total amount, and some look at it as markup from their cost.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Jason W said:


> :laughing: I'm sure he knows what he's talking about when it comes to removing snow, but a 65% markup in Construction would be a sure way to sit home most of the 52 weeks per year!
> 
> Not impossible on occasion though!


 
And I'm sure your trade is just BOOMING right now, huh???????????????:w00t:


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> Any contractor using less than a 50% minimum markup is doomed in my book


 
*UHHHH .65 means 65 % PERCENT big dummy *


*Dont forget to move your decimal point children *



*And these guys are in business? whatafunkin joke.hahahahahahaahah*


*lmfao BIGTIME*

*Wanna do my taxes mr. creative. Are you feeling well rb?*
*Im concerned:thumbsup:*


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

jason w said:


> i can go along with that. 100 + 50% = 150.
> 
> 50 in profit is 33% of 150.


$1000.00
x .65%
$650.00

$1000.00
+ $650.00
$1650.00 

h e l l o

lmfao bigtime!!!


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Snow Man said:


> And I'm sure your trade is just BOOMING right now, huh???????????????:w00t:




Is it snowing there yet?:jester:


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

*who are the people in your neighborhood , in your neighborhood?*

*dah dah dah dah dahhhhhh dahhhhh dahhhhh*


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Jason W said:


> As a matter of fact, I'm working on an 800k exterior restoration to a 60,000 sf Georgian revival right now. Keeping me and 6 other men gainfully employed. I won't even bore you with the details of what might be next.
> 
> We'll still be working even after the snow is gone.
> 
> Is it snowing there yet?:jester:


 
admit YOU ARE A FAILURE AT MATH 


AND YOU CONSIDER YOURSELF A FREAKIN BEAN COUNTER .......

WHAT A FREAKIN JOKE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


LMAO big time


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Snow Man said:


> *UHHHH .65 means 65 % PERCENT big dummy *
> 
> 
> *Dont forget to move your decimal point children *
> ...


I agreed with you snow on the 65%. I think 50% is a good starting point for new remodeling contractors with low start up cost. Was not disagreeing with you at all buddy:thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

1,000 X 1.65 = 1,650


saves some time and rithmetic.

Rb figures it the most efficient way.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

jason w said:


> as a matter of fact, i'm working on an 800k exterior restoration to a 60,000 sf georgian revival right now. Keeping me and 6 other men gainfully employed. I won't even bore you with the details of what might be next.
> 
> We'll still be working even after the snow is gone.
> 
> Is it snowing there yet?:jester:


 
yeah , me and donny trump are breakin ground at disney world , wanna come ?


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice hat there champ . 

Ever hear what happen to Pinocchio


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

tgeb said:


> 1,000 X 1.65 = 1,650
> 
> 
> saves some time and rithmetic.
> ...


 
six in one hand half dozen in the other .


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Snow Man said:


> admit YOU ARE A FAILURE AT MATH
> 
> 
> AND YOU CONSIDER YOURSELF A FREAKIN BEAN COUNTER .......
> ...



I could give to sts what the guy that plows my driveway thinks.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Jason W said:


> I could give to sts what the guy that plows my driveway thinks.



Why on earth would you let My good friend Snow man get to you. He really is a nice guy. Deep down inside:shifty:


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Jason W said:


> I could give to sts what the guy that plows my driveway thinks.


 
We dont plow driveways , we plow them huge shopping centers and office parks you build . lmao

And we supervise improvers like you.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> Why on earth would you let My good friend Snow man get to you. He really is a nice guy. Deep down inside:shifty:


 
attaboy:thumbup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Snow Man said:


> We dont plow driveways , we plow them huge shopping centers and office parks you build . lmao


Snow man do you have work for a bobcat with a snow plow attachment on it??


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Snow Man said:


> six in one hand half dozen in the other .


No it is not. one way is more efficient than the other.

Lighten up snowman we are all here to share and learn.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

at .65 % the rate of my best man, yeas.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Snow Man said:


> We dont plow driveways , we plow them huge shopping centers and office parks you build . lmao
> 
> And we supervise improvers like you.


OK fair enough; or the place that my wife shops at.:laughing:


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

tgeb said:


> No it is not. one way is more efficient than the other.
> 
> Lighten up snowman we are all here to share and learn.



Warning: The topics covered on this site include activities in which there exists the potential for serious injury or death. ContractorTalk.com DOES NOT guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Always use proper safety precaution and reference reliable outside sources before attempting any construction or remodeling task!


Warning: The topics covered on this site include activities in which there exists the potential for serious injury or death. ContractorTalk.com DOES NOT guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Always use proper safety precaution and reference reliable outside sources before attempting any construction or remodeling task!



Warning: The topics covered on this site include activities in which there exists the potential for serious injury or death. ContractorTalk.com DOES NOT guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Always use proper safety precaution and reference reliable outside sources before attempting any construction or remodeling task!



Warning: The topics covered on this site include activities in which there exists the potential for serious injury or death. ContractorTalk.com DOES NOT guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Always use proper safety precaution and reference reliable outside sources before attempting any construction or remodeling task!



Warning: The topics covered on this site include activities in which there exists the potential for serious injury or death. ContractorTalk.com DOES NOT guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Always use proper safety precaution and reference reliable outside sources before attempting any construction or remodeling task!
​​ 

Oh , your a GREEN TREEHUGGER HUH?

relax young fella , dont get your pannies in a bundle. Just schoolyard rock.

Donny Trumps on the other line ....gotta go.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Well I ain't all that young and not particularly a tree hugger.

Just trying to cool things down is all.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

he he, that's what ULSD does to you


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

Jason W said:


> I can go along with that. 100 + 50% = 150.
> 
> 50 in profit is 33% of 150.


Yes, but $150 - $50 = only a 33% discount. Strange!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

ULSD?

Ultra low Sulfer Diesel? It does that?


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

$2.00 vs. $ 3.09 is actually a no brainer dude . LSD is not good for you.

Stick to the thread you superhero you!


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

davitk said:


> he he, that's what ULSD does to you


Im guessing they never inhaled a cabin full.:whistling


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Snow Man said:


> Im guessing they never inhaled a cabin full.:whistling


Bingo. He he :laughing:


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

not to you, tgeb


----------

